# I really need some guidance.



## ryanbg (Feb 5, 2008)

I am graduating high school in a year, I am a junior, with not so hot grades. I am taking my ACT soon. I do really well on tests and I consider myself above average intelligence wise, unfortunately I wasn't smart enough to turn my grades around in time. ANYWAYS, I really want to get into the EMS field. I don't know what to do for college. I want to get a 4 year degree in something, and I know a local community college that has an EMT-Paramedic program. I also have a friend in the Army National Guard who is trying to convince me to join and become a 68-W. I want to go to a 4 year college and at least have a backup or something if EMT doesn't work out or something that relates to the EMS field. Pre-med?. It is really something I want to do though. Currently, I am a lifeguard and I deal with emergency situations (nothing compared to the work in the EMS field) but it is something I really enjoy (weird?). I just want some guidance from someone with experience as what to do. THANKS!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ryan it is nice to see such enthusiasm! I do hope you consider EMS as a potential career, and with that I will offer my advice from one that started in EMS at your age. 

First let me state, please remember EMS will always be there for you to enter. As well, the later you enter the more stable and better it will be. The likelihood of finding a position as an EMT or even a Paramedic under the age of 21 is very hard. Also, you are brighter than many of your age, but I am sure you realize mental maturity takes time and life experience to develop. Yes, almost anyone can recite what to do and pass the written and skill test, but like medical school that is only a small part of the job. If you take an EMT course, the chance of you having to re-register before you even find a job is a high probability. Then you will become discouraged, then we will loose a potentially good person. 

I highly recommend that take some science courses while in high school such as Advanced Biology, Chemistry, etc. You mentioned your an average student, so obtaining a tutor would not be a bad idea. Now the most important part.... HAVE SOME FUN! Really, your only a kid once and this job can suck the life out of you! So, enjoy life as much as possible, as many others can attest it will never be that way again. 

Take your general education at a Junior College, no matter what profession you choose, you will always have it. This will even help if you plan to attend a University. 

Military is great for some and then not for some. It all depends upon what you plan to do and what they plan for you to do. Please know military medics are really great for what they do and I have the utmost respect for them, but it MUCH different in civilian EMS. Cross training can be done, but not always a success. 

I highly suggest to get a guidance counselor no matter what. They can steer you into the right direction, assist in scholarships and loans, as well interacting with college counselors. 

Again, relax you have plenty of time. Please, please have fun and enjoy life. Forget about EMS for right now, and come back to it, it will be ready for you! 

Good luck, 
R/r 911


----------



## ryanbg (Feb 5, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Ryan it is nice to see such enthusiasm! I do hope you consider EMS as a potential career, and with that I will offer my advice from one that started in EMS at your age.
> 
> First let me state, please remember EMS will always be there for you to enter. As well, the later you enter the more stable and better it will be. The likelihood of finding a position as an EMT or even a Paramedic under the age of 21 is very hard. Also, you are brighter than many of your age, but I am sure you realize mental maturity takes time and life experience to develop. Yes, almost anyone can recite what to do and pass the written and skill test, but like medical school that is only a small part of the job. If you take an EMT course, the chance of you having to re-register before you even find a job is a high probability. Then you will become discouraged, then we will loose a potentially good person.
> 
> ...



Thank you for all your advice. It really helps a lot. I want to get my First Responder for work but I think I will take your advice and just wait it out to get into that career field until the time is right. I hope eventually to get into this type of work ^_^


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 6, 2008)

Rid gave really good advice, and I'd like to emphasize one point he made: talk to your guidance counselor! I'm a high school senior and my guidance counselor has set me up in many programs that have been unbelievably beneficial to my future. 

He put me in a "post-secondary enrollment options" program that most people don't know about. I've been taking courses at a nearby community college since my high school junior year, earning both college and high school credit, and the school district pays me back for the tuition if I get a C or better (I pay up front and get a check in the mail when I make the grade). I've earned enough credit to skip my freshman year of college and be classified as a sophomore next year. The school district is even paying for the $900 EMT course I'm currently taking. 

I know that several other states have similar programs so I urge you to ask your counselor about it. The program has saved me well over $2,000 and I was much happier in a college environment than a high school one. I bet I'll have a much easier transition into college than my peers also, because I started college gradually. 

I'm also in a med prep program. They taught me essential basics that are critical to learn if you want any career in health care... like medical terminology, infection control, confidentiality and HIPAA, ethics, laws, etc. A program like this may be available at your school and would be a REALLY good idea, especially if you are unsure of what path you want to take. The class exposed us to a wide variety of health care careers firsthand and I made lots of connections with a wide variety of professionals... from neurosurgeons to medical lab techs to dermatologists. 

Good luck!


----------



## CPG (Feb 6, 2008)

From some one who is older and just starting down this road, I first got a job at a local hospital while working through school.  It fulfilled the "need" while getting my feet wet in the same boat.  May be start as a surgical tech (get to see surgeries) or a med tech.   Just a thought.....


----------



## certguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Ryan , 
   I got my start in while in high school . I served on a Civil Air Patrol ground SAR team for 3 years till I graduated and joined the navy . I made one mistake though . I let my dad talk me into a field I didn't want to go into ( avionics ) instead of what I really wanted to do ( medical , SAR , or firefighting for the air force ) I've always regretted not following that dream. My advice to you is to follow your dream but have a good plan as to how you're going to do it . Value people's input , but keep the decision yours . 


                                  Craig


----------



## CPG (Feb 6, 2008)

certguy said:


> Hi Ryan ,
> I got my start in while in high school . I served on a Civil Air Patrol ground SAR team for 3 years till I graduated and joined the navy . I made one mistake though . I let my dad talk me into a field I didn't want to go into ( avionics ) instead of what I really wanted to do ( medical , SAR , or firefighting for the air force ) I've always regretted not following that dream. My advice to you is to follow your dream but have a good plan as to how you're going to do it . Value people's input , but keep the decision yours .
> 
> 
> Craig




I'm also a Member of CAP.  Where you at?


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 6, 2008)

Ryan, 
Aim high! At your age, you can aim for medical school if you feel you want to do that and have a lot of options resulting from that pre-med college course. While its nice to have an instant job/career, the short term doesn't seem so important decades from now while that degree will still be valid. 

You may end up in something very different from where you planned. Like that John Lennon quote.. "Life is what happens while you are busy making plans" or my favorite.. "If you want to see God laugh, make a plan!" 

You will end up where you need to be. But get your education while young. It's easier, cheaper and lasts forever. And.. my final words of wisdom come from Mark Twain "Don't let your schooling interfere with your education"


----------



## ryanbg (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input! What a friendly community. It seems like everyone expects you to know what you want to do for the rest of your life. I had a conversation with my friends mom awhile back about how half way through college she realized she did not want to do what she had been in school for. I want to go pre-med or something similar. Fortunately, money is not an issue, but my grades are. Hopefully, after pulling everything together things will fall in place. Kind of off-topic, but what is the difference between BLS-HCP and CPR-PR. I have my CPR-PR, but I hear people talk about the BLS-HCP, which is by AHA I believe. It's funny because we don't even use Red Cross for lifeguarding, so my licensure as an Ellis Guard really can't do anything outside my facility, although I am Red Cross certified. Is it uncommon for one to attend a 4-year and take a class (EMT-B/First Responder) at a community college or similar at the same time? I have always looked up to EMTs and Firefighters ever since I was young and I've always wanted to be in that field.


----------



## paccookie (Feb 6, 2008)

ryanbg said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! What a friendly community. It seems like everyone expects you to know what you want to do for the rest of your life. I had a conversation with my friends mom awhile back about how half way through college she realized she did not want to do what she had been in school for. I want to go pre-med or something similar. Fortunately, money is not an issue, but my grades are. Hopefully, after pulling everything together things will fall in place. Kind of off-topic, but what is the difference between BLS-HCP and CPR-PR. I have my CPR-PR, but I hear people talk about the BLS-HCP, which is by AHA I believe. It's funny because we don't even use Red Cross for lifeguarding, so my licensure as an Ellis Guard really can't do anything outside my facility, although I am Red Cross certified. Is it uncommon for one to attend a 4-year and take a class (EMT-B/First Responder) at a community college or similar at the same time? I have always looked up to EMTs and Firefighters ever since I was young and I've always wanted to be in that field.



Well, I'm 27 and I still don't know exactly what I want to do for the rest of my life!  LOL  Don't stress about that too much at this point.  When you start college, get the basics out of the way first.  That way you can change your major without too much difficulty if you do change your mind later on.  I think I've changed my major around six times.  You have to do what makes you happy, but don't mess around and spend ten years in college either.  Have a general plan and revise it as you go.  

I attended EMT school while attending college full time working on core classes for nursing.  It wasn't too bad, but I don't recommend doing it unless you have to.  IF you do, don't work!  I was also working full time and I have two kids and a husband to worry about, so life was insane for the nine months it took to get through EMT school.  I was in class from 8 am to 3 pm at one school, then from 6 pm to 10 pm at another school.  I was working nights as a floor secretary at a hospital at the time, so some nights I had to go to work at 11 pm after spending the entire day in class.  Not fun.  I can't tell you how many nights I fell asleep at the desk at work.  But in the end, I finished EMT school with a 4.0 GPA and passed National Registry on the first try.  I can't remember my college grades from those semesters, but my GPA is currently a 3.3, so they couldn't have been terrible...

Anyway, welcome to the forum!  You still have some time to turn your high school grades around.  Do the best you can from now on and spend more time studying.  I know it's easier said than done, but make a concerted effort.  Definitely talk to a guidance counselor.  Maybe you could get involved with one of those joint enrollment programs and knock out a year of college while finishing your senior year in high school.  I wish I had been able to do that.  Good luck to you!

Christina


----------



## certguy (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryan , 

   Yes , you can multifunction . After I got out of the service  I was holding a 14 - 16 unit per semester workload toward a fire science degree , working full time , volunteering at our station for experience , taking as many specialty training courses as I could afford from the state fire marshal's office ,  and all while raising a family . There were a lot of guys like me , going to school to better themselves while working . It atkes hard work and the ability to keep on task , but it's well worth it . 


                                    Craig


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 7, 2008)

CPG said:


> I'm also a Member of CAP.  Where you at?



CAP many EMS workers in It, Im NJ Wing myself.



Ryan, as has been said before. You have to want to join the military, do not join because your friend is in it. If you do, youll regret it and hate it.


----------



## certguy (Feb 7, 2008)

As I said , I was in PA wing in CAP . That was while I was in high school. I now live in central CA , where we only get snow a couple times a year , and it only stays long enough for a good snowball fight . Unfortunately , the nearst squadron's over 50 miles away and they only do air ops here - no ground teams . BUMMER !!!!!


----------



## EMTryan (Feb 7, 2008)

ryanbg said:


> Kind of off-topic, but what is the difference between BLS-HCP and CPR-PR. I have my CPR-PR, but I hear people talk about the BLS-HCP, which is by AHA I believe. It's funny because we don't even use Red Cross for lifeguarding, so my licensure as an Ellis Guard really can't do anything outside my facility, although I am Red Cross certified. Is it uncommon for one to attend a 4-year and take a class (EMT-B/First Responder) at a community college or similar at the same time? I have always looked up to EMTs and Firefighters ever since I was young and I've always wanted to be in that field.



Hey Ryan,

Welcome to the forum!B)
Sounds like you are on the right track. It is good to  be thinking about what you want to do with you life. I have always wanted to be in EMS. When I was a little kid I would play doctor or paramedic and this big stuffed bear I had would be my patient. It was kind of funny seeing a 2nd grader do CPR on a stuffed bear! 

After High School I went to a four year university. I started as Pre-Med but it didn't really work out. I ended up majoring in Spanish and History. I thought about becoming a HS teacher but them came to my senses. I didn't really know what I wanted to do so I decided to try EMS. 

I took my First Responder the summer of my sophomore year in college. I became an EMT just last year. I really enjoy it and I wish that I did it earlier. If things work out I will consider Paramedic school in the future. As most everyone else has said, you really don't know where the future is going to take you. Have fun and enjoy the ride.  

As for your question about the difference between BLS-HCP and CPR-PR, you're correct. BLS-HCP is the American Heart Association (AHA) equivalent of the Red Cross CPR for the Professional Rescuer course. I teach Red Cross CPR-PR and I know it is very similar to the AHA equivalent but there are a couple of minor differences. 

The algorithm for unconscious choking is different in BLS-HCP (cycles of 30 compressions, object look/removal and 2 breaths vs cycles of 5 compressions, object look/removal and 2 breaths). 

Also, I think BLS-HCP does not teach back blows for the conscious choking adult/child but recommends just abdominal thrusts.

Good luck with your junior year. Enjoy it for it will go fast. If you thought HS went fast, college goes by a lot faster!!


----------



## Webster (Feb 20, 2008)

Do most states recognize CPRO as an equivalent to BLS-HCP?  I'm pretty sure that PA does, but I'm not sure about other states.  On a side note, does anyone know about MD (that's where I'm going to college).


----------



## daveatc (Feb 20, 2008)

From the military side of the house, I know a lot of 68W's, both Guard and Active Duty. I can assure you that if you go 68W with the Guard, you WILL be in either Iraq or Afghanistan in the very near future. I am by no means dogging that. I've spent my time over there myself, and will be going back soon enough. However, just wanted you to make sure you're aware of that if you do decide to go that route. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ryanbg (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks again for all the input! I have started to think long and hard. Do most EMTs have more than one job besides being an EMT, such as Firefigher, Officer, ER Tech, or something else?


----------



## WIemt (Feb 20, 2008)

To answer your question yes most EMT's that I know have a second job. Some are in similar fields like you mentioned and some are completely different (I know one guy here that has a wood carving business on the side) There's two main reasons to that, one is as an EMT the money isn't there as much as we'd like to think and second is most EMT's in my area work 24hr shifts meaning 2 days each week they work leaving them the rest of the week to work elsewhere. 

From what you've said so far it sounds like you have a great head on your shoulders which can take you a long way in this business. Don't get too excited about finding the perfect career on your first try out of high school. I honestly don't know anyone that's been working for more than 10 years that hasn't changed careers at least once. 

Does your area have first responders/EMR's if you do I would say try to get into that class and get on the squad during your senior year if you can. That will get you into the medical field and really give you a taste of what it's like before you have to make a decision for school. 

And lastly since nobody mentioned it yet if you want to stay in the medical field but be employable after you get your 4 year degree there are several 4 year nursing programs in my area so I'd assume it's similar elsewhere.


----------



## ryanbg (Feb 20, 2008)

WIemt said:


> To answer your question yes most EMT's that I know have a second job. Some are in similar fields like you mentioned and some are completely different (I know one guy here that has a wood carving business on the side) There's two main reasons to that, one is as an EMT the money isn't there as much as we'd like to think and second is most EMT's in my area work 24hr shifts meaning 2 days each week they work leaving them the rest of the week to work elsewhere.
> 
> From what you've said so far it sounds like you have a great head on your shoulders which can take you a long way in this business. Don't get too excited about finding the perfect career on your first try out of high school. I honestly don't know anyone that's been working for more than 10 years that hasn't changed careers at least once.
> 
> ...



Actually being a nurse wouldn't be that bad. My only problem would be trying to get around the sterotype of female nurses. I was actually thinking of something totally unrelated and going and getting a B.A. in Business Management. I was thinking of possibly getting my EMT-B while in college and maybe doing some ride-alongs to see if it is something I would like to do, but I have a strong feeling it's what I really want to do. The only reason I would like to pursue a 4 year is because of the pay in the EMS branch of work. I know it's not so hot. My sister actually was going to get into nursing but kinda faded from that and is leaning toward business now. I love lifeguarding and when anything happens I always want to get in the center of it, which doesn't happen a lot but... I get to deal with a lot of hysterical people. I remember when this lady went into diabetic shock, and we were doing everything to keep her responsive until the EMTs arrived. Apple Juice, talking, etc.. When I finally saw them arrive and jump into action that's what really pushed me to want to get into that field. She had 4 crying kids too :wacko: She had a blood sugar of 20. I really like being in the center of that kind of action. I have no idea why, but I do. I don't think we have first responders, because the local ambulance service is a private one. Allina Medical I believe. It wouldn't get hurt to get certified since I can't get my EMT-B til I am 18.


----------



## ryanbg (Feb 20, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> CAP many EMS workers in It, Im NJ Wing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan, as has been said before. You have to want to join the military, do not join because your friend is in it. If you do, youll regret it and hate it.



I am not so sure the military is right for me. As much as I respect and look up to them, it's just not for me.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Mar 29, 2008)

*As I Am*

Waiting to deploy for boot camp and than my specialized training, i say go for 68-w, it cant hurt.


----------

